# Bobby!



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are some pictures of Bobby, my mixed breed puppy. I honestly don't know what breeds he is but I'm pretty sure he is either a Chihuahua or a Jack Russell cross. Took him out back today to get some pics....here they are!  

















































Favorite picture of the day


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's adorable!!!!! I really see JRT in the ears. So adorable! How much does he weigh?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks DH! 
I'm not sure about his weight...How's your little Darcy doing?


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Aww, so cute! Definitely got some Jack Russel in him, haha


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah most people think he's a Jack Russell/Doxie mix...He's still young though, about 3 months old.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

He is super cute. I could just eat him!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you! lol


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's very cute.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's a cutie.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you both ;-)


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Adorable!


----------

